# why no AutoHold?



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

anyone got an idea why Volkswagen decide to not add the autohold feature to the Atlas?
Autohold is explained here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-fFC1S7HvI


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

blerg said:


> anyone got an idea why Volkswagen decide to not add the autohold feature to the Atlas?
> Autohold is explained here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-fFC1S7HvI


Because this is for a manual tranny....

Our Atlas's do have a hill-hold feature which is nice. When I pull in my garage, my driveway has a bit of a steep incline. I put it in drive and continue to hold the brake for a few moments...when I let off the brake the vehicle will hold and then when you give it gas you feel the brake applied and then it releases allowing you to drive forward.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

blerg said:


> anyone got an idea why Volkswagen decide to not add the autohold feature to the Atlas?
> Autohold is explained here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-fFC1S7HvI


The point on a vehicle with no manual trans?


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Because this is for a manual tranny....


friend has it on a European VW (Touran) with auto transmission (DSG).


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

VW had to trim costs to hit this price point and still make money. They’ll do it in places most people won’t care about or notice - hard plastics in some places, no auto hold etc.

I’ve noticed a few places where they’ve done that. But overall it still seems they made the right choices. Pretty sure nobody would or wouldn’t purchase just because of autohold. Just a nice to have for many and unknown for most.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

KarstGeo said:


> Because this is for a manual tranny....
> 
> Our Atlas's do have a hill-hold feature which is nice. When I pull in my garage, my driveway has a bit of a steep incline. I put it in drive and continue to hold the brake for a few moments...when I let off the brake the vehicle will hold and then when you give it gas you feel the brake applied and then it releases allowing you to drive forward.


Autohold will hold the brake when you come to a complete stop so that you don't have to keep your foot on the brake. Once you tap the gas pedal, it automatically releases the brake. It's not the same as hill hold.

It probably can be retrofitted - chinese market Teramont (atlas) has autohold.


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

blerg said:


> anyone got an idea why Volkswagen decide to not add the autohold feature to the Atlas?
> Autohold is explained here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-fFC1S7HvI


Boggles the mind...

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, got it now so it does prevent forward motion at stop lights in an auto.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Drive by said:


> VW had to trim costs to hit this price point and still make money. They’ll do it in places most people won’t care about or notice - hard plastics in some places, no auto hold etc.
> 
> I’ve noticed a few places where they’ve done that. But overall it still seems they made the right choices. Pretty sure nobody would or wouldn’t purchase just because of autohold. Just a nice to have for many and unknown for most.


OK, tell us what the feature would cost to be on the production Atlas. How much?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It is not only for manual tranny. Most EU Vws (including the golf r we get in the USA) have auto hold. My Volvo and a few other of my cars had it too. There was discussion that VW didn't program its cars to keep the brake lights on when it was at a stand still and that people were getting rear ended, but I call BS. I think it is a warranty thing. It is not great on the pads to catch constantly, and dumb americans complain that the system is jerky because they don't understand how to use it properly.

A fun side note- on VWs with an electronic parking brake, if you are in D, and set it, pressing the gas releases the parking brake automatically. It will not work in R, but at lights a lot of times I will set the e-park brake as if it is auto hold and then just tap the gas. The rear rides up a little since the car wants to move (which is the main difference between this work around and auto-hold), but it is still effective.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

KarstGeo said:


> Because this is for a manual tranny....
> 
> Our Atlas's do have a hill-hold feature which is nice. When I pull in my garage, my driveway has a bit of a steep incline. I put it in drive and continue to hold the brake for a few moments...when I let off the brake the vehicle will hold and then when you give it gas you feel the brake applied and then it releases allowing you to drive forward.


autohold was also found on automatic B6 Passats as well as iirc, early Tiguans.

I found autohold was a feature I rarely used when I had a B6 Passat 6-speed manual, because I can operate 3 pedals starting from an incline.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> autohold was also found on automatic B6 Passats as well as iirc, early Tiguans.
> 
> I found autohold was a feature I rarely used when I had a B6 Passat 6-speed manual, because I can operate 3 pedals starting from an incline.


Yeah my 2011 Touareg had it- I believe 2012 was the first year they started de-contenting auto hold from the US lineup. Right now the only car in the US from VW with it is the Golf R since it is just sent over from DE instead of up from MX.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dcsh said:


> It probably can be retrofitted - chinese market Teramont (atlas) has autohold.


Has anybody tried this? Found this part and was wondering if needing to have additional things done

US $25.00 | For Teramont Electronic hand brake switch P park switch Auto hold handbrake button 3CG 927 225








25.0US $ |For Teramont Electronic hand brake switch P park switch Auto hold handbrake button 3CG 927 225|Car Switches & Relays| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Has anybody tried this? Found this part and was wondering if needing to have additional things done
> 
> US $25.00 | For Teramont Electronic hand brake switch P park switch Auto hold handbrake button 3CG 927 225
> 
> ...


You would have to pull your center console brake button out and see how many wires it has going to it.

The erWin wiring diagram for my '21.5 shows there would need to be a total of 11 wires, with pins 10, 11, and 12 being used for Auto Hold. Pins 10 and 12 go to pins 32 and 23 (respectively) on the ABS module while pin 11 goes to fuse panel C. If those wires aren't there, it won't work by just swapping buttons.

If you did have to run wires from the switch to the ABS module, you'd have to program for Auto Hold, and that's even if our version of the ABS module supported it.

If you do pull out the button, let us know either way if the plug has the pins or not. I'm all for putting in the button and programming if the wiring is already there.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bboshart said:


> You would have to pull your center console brake button out and see how many wires it has going to it.
> 
> The erWin wiring diagram for my '21.5 shows there would need to be a total of 11 wires, with pins 10, 11, and 12 being used for Auto Hold. Pins 10 and 12 go to pins 32 and 23 (respectively) on the ABS module while pin 11 goes to fuse panel C. If those wires aren't there, it won't work by just swapping buttons.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thank you! Hope that the wiring is already there haha. The switch is cheap enough to just buy it and hope for the best. 

By the way, where did you get the wiring diagram? Interested to see the wiring diagram for 2018 led tail

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Very nice! Thank you! Hope that the wiring is already there haha. The switch is cheap enough to just buy it and hope for the best.
> 
> By the way, where did you get the wiring diagram? Interested to see the wiring diagram for 2018 led tail
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


erWin Online | Volkswagen of America | erWin Online

You have to register and pay. I think it was $35 for 24 hours access. It gives you OEM wiring diagrams, maintenance, repair manual, etc. You can download as much as you want during that period.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress


----------



## condor767 (Feb 28, 2018)

My 2008 Passat Wagon with automatic transmission had it. I used it from time to time. Nice feature.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mnoury said:


> I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress
> 
> View attachment 149915


Which options did you enable for auto hold? Was it only in the 03-ABS module?
I would assume it is always active since you don't have the button? So it always holds you when you come to a stop behind another vehicle? Or when you come to a stop at any time?

Any additional info is good info.

Please keep us in the loop and provide pictures of when you install the button. I would love to see if there are the additional wires at the harness of the parking brake button and compare to erWin diagrams. That would help determine if a simple swap would work.

Thanks again.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

bboshart said:


> Which options did you enable for auto hold? Was it only in the 03-ABS module?
> I would assume it is always active since you don't have the button? So it always holds you when you come to a stop behind another vehicle? Or when you come to a stop at any time?
> 
> Any additional info is good info.
> ...



Yup all configurations are in 03 ABD module
It's always on and hold the vehicle at any time 

Do you have the instructions for replacing the button ?

I can't get access to erWin since my VIN isn't a US VIN. 

*Auto hold configuration*

Control unit: 03 Brakes

Hardware version *5Q0614517BP*
Software *0107*

Long coding
Byte 23
Enable bit 0

Adaptation

Name: Monitoring of Function lamps
Values:
function_lamp_for_auto_hold_button:
Old value: 7
New value: 0

Name: Auto Hold functional status
Values:
Personalized_settings:
Old value: Last_setting
New value: always_active

Name: Auto Hold functionality
Values:
Autohold_safeguard:
Old value: not_activated
New value: activated

*Optional To show the status in dashboard*

Long coding
Byte 8
Enable bit 1

Byte 19 
Enable bit 6


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mnoury said:


> Yup all configurations are in 03 ABD module
> It's always on and hold the vehicle at any time
> 
> Do you have the instructions for replacing the button ?
> ...


*Selector Lever Handle, Removing and Installing

Special tools and workshop equipment required*
♦ Hose Clip Pliers -VAG1275A-
♦ Wedge Set - Wedge 2 -T10383/2-

*Brief Description:*
The handle is removed together with the shift cover.

*Removing*
– Move the selector lever into “D” position. It is not necessary to pull out the button -arrow- manually. The button locks in the installation position by itself when the handle is removed.
– Insert the -T10383/2- -A- in the front, as shown, at the left and right between the center console and shift cover and carefully pry out in direction of -arrows-.
– Disconnect the connector.
– Cut the clamp -arrow- under the boot with a side cutter.
– Pull the knob up without pressing the button.

*Note*
Do not push the button once the handle has been removed otherwise it will not be possible to remove the handle again.










*2.27 Electromechanical Parking Brake Button*
-E538-/-Auto Hold- Button -E540-,

*Note*
The Electromechanical Parking Brake Button -E538- and the -AUTO HOLD- Button -E540- are one component and cannotbe separated.

*Removing*
– Remove the selector lever handle with shift cover. Refer to ⇒ Rep. Gr. 37; Selector Mechanism; Selector Lever Handle,

*Removing and Installing.*
– Release the retaining tab from the shift cover -2- in the direction of -arrow-.
– Remove the Electromechanical Parking Brake Button -E538- -1- upward from the shift cover -2-.











Thank you again for providing the info. I posted the wiring diagram earlier in this thread so when/if you pull the parking switch, let us know if those wires are there and how it works. 

On a different note, I'll be PM'ing you regarding Teramont rear fog lights as I have not been able to find the facelift (2021+) rear fog tail light assembly.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

bboshart said:


> *Selector Lever Handle, Removing and Installing
> 
> Special tools and workshop equipment required*
> Hose Clip Pliers -VAG1275A-
> ...


Thank you 

Appreciated 

Once I see the wires will let you know 

Waiting for the button to arrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

I found that setting the parking brake at a stoplight does the same thing, a press on the throttle releases the brake.

Not a convenient as autohold, but an easy workaround.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

rjlem said:


> I found that setting the parking brake at a stoplight does the same thing, a press on the throttle releases the brake.
> 
> Not a convenient as autohold, but an easy workaround.


Auto hold also activates your brakes lights when your foot is off the brake pedal. Activating the parking brake doesn’t.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mnoury said:


> I managed to enable the autohold without the button but sometimes I get an error and have to reboot or clear the error with obdeleven. I’ve ordered the button from aliexpress
> 
> View attachment 149915


Does the coding for auto hold keep the brake lights engaged unlike the trick some use of leaving the car in D and engaging the e-brake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rjlem said:


> I found that setting the parking brake at a stoplight does the same thing, a press on the throttle releases the brake.
> 
> Not a convenient as autohold, but an easy workaround.


Exactly, not quite "auto" hold if you're pushing a button... 



bboshart said:


> Auto hold also activates your brakes lights when your foot is off the brake pedal. Activating the parking brake doesn’t.


This is a good point -- if true, it's a significant safety concern. I don't trust all these clowns driving around behind me with a phone stuck in their faces.

We have autohold in our 2022 Odyssey and despite being a feature that I'd assume is a gimmick and I wouldn't use, I actually turn it on every time I drive the car (it defaults to off every key cycle). I'd add it to the Atlas if it was straightforward.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mhjett said:


> Exactly, not quite "auto" hold if you're pushing a button...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will need OBDELEVEN and the button with Autohold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

I knew the brake lights were not on with the PB set like they will with autohold on previous vehicles.

Agree, too many people on phones and not paying attention.

Now my thinking is if I am stopped in a potentially vulnerable spot, I'll use the service brakes to light up the brake lights.

I been through the person "not noticing a stopped car at a stoplight" deal.

Rental Mustang convertible vs. Toyota PU in Mesa in 2004


























Strained back, still bothers me, but no serious injuries.

Impress that there was no fuel leakage on the Mustang.


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Found this thread from another - this one has more information which is awesome !

Had a couple of auto cars in the past with auto hold so really want to do this, my 2020 SE does NOT have the wiring in the connector but thanks to @bboshart the diagram shows what's needed to hopefully make it happen so I'm prepared to run the wiring. The only part I think I'm stuck on locating is the repair wires for the ABS module to allow me to pin the plug - is anyone able to look this up and find the part numbers please?

I can order the Switch from Aliexpress
Repair wire for the cabin switch connector I'm pretty sure is 000-979-030-E which is female.

Here is my plug: 9/10/11/12 are un populated


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mattcony said:


> Found this thread from another - this one has more information which is awesome !
> 
> Had a couple of auto cars in the past with auto hold so really want to do this, my 2020 SE does NOT have the wiring in the connector but thanks to @bboshart the diagram shows what's needed to hopefully make it happen so I'm prepared to run the wiring. The only part I think I'm stuck on locating is the repair wires for the ABS module to allow me to pin the plug - is anyone able to look this up and find the part numbers please?
> 
> ...


I saw that you had posted in the other thread and hoped you'd find this one. No luck looking in erWin for pin type. I used to have a bookmarked page with all the types of repair wire ends, but the page is dead now, or I just can't find it. You might have to pull the plug on the ABS module and see what kind of connection it has. Even de-pin another wire to see what is used.

Just to add more info about this project: for pin 11 at the switch, there is no location shown for the A38 harness connection shown on the diagram I posted above, so you'll have to tap that into another power source. Maybe even tap the red-white pin 7 right there on the switch.


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for looking, had an hour free today so did the necessary work to identify the connector and parts needed. Replacement switch has been ordered from Ali as well as extra terminals for the ABS pump. Going to take a few months unfortunately but we will see. Not in any rush to finish this up,

Terminals also from Ali Express: 9.99US $ |30pcs/lot Terminal Pins For ESP Sensor Control Unit ABS Control Unit Connector Plug 5Q0 973 046 5Q0973046|Cables, Adapters & Sockets| - AliExpress


Connector is P/N# 5Q0973046 which is quite common in the VAG fleet









The Connector has 3 different sizes of terminal - smallest ones required for AUTO HOLD










Identified the pin numbers and there location inside the connector










Location is very easy to get to with plenty of room to work on


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the work. It looks like it’s the same repair wire you posted above for the ABS module side as well? Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

bboshart said:


> Thanks for the work. It looks like it’s the same repair wire you posted above for the ABS module side as well? Am I seeing that correctly?


Yes - the link in the last post is for the ABS plug pins. I got a mixed selection of all 3 sizes for $10 just in case. Chinese new year now so who knows when they will ship


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

bboshart said:


> *Selector Lever Handle, Removing and Installing
> 
> Special tools and workshop equipment required*
> Hose Clip Pliers -VAG1275A-
> ...


I received the button today and unfortunately the wires are not there.

The autohold button didn’t work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mnoury said:


> I received the button today and unfortunately the wires are not there.
> 
> The autohold button didn’t work.
> 
> ...


Bummer. I guess we wait for @mattcony to get the parts and wire it up. Thanks for checking back in.


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Quick update from me, Still waiting on the extra pins for the cabin switch to arrive, super delayed - not even in the USA yet. Wiring is done from ABS pump (these pins arrived) into the cabin and to the back of the shifter. VW auto hold switch arrived today so almost ready to test it all out.

I'll post a series of pictures once its all done as an overview


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> Quick update from me, Still waiting on the extra pins for the cabin switch to arrive, super delayed - not even in the USA yet. Wiring is done from ABS pump (these pins arrived) into the cabin and to the back of the shifter. VW auto hold switch arrived today so almost ready to test it all out.
> 
> I'll post a series of pictures once its all done as an overview


Was it easy??
How long did it take to route the wires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

There are two ways you can run the wires that I can see by following the OEM runs and an easy more visible way. I own my vehicle so I wanted it done right, to the best of my ability's. Auto electrical is part of my work trade so I have an advantage you could say. Start to finish inc making the loom took be about 2 hours. 

I'd say the quicker way would take you an hour


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

My highlander has it...once used it once, to check if it holds the brake lights or not.


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

OK plug pins arrived for the switch today so I finished up the wiring. I have a problem with the coding though where it won’t save 1 of the adaptations, it shows as successful and I have tried all the security codes but if I come out and go back in the change isn’t saved any ideas


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mattcony said:


> OK plug pins arrived for the switch today so I finished up the wiring. I have a problem with the coding though where it won’t save 1 of the adaptations, it shows as successful and I have tried all the security codes but if I come out and go back in the change isn’t saved any ideas
> 
> View attachment 168358


Glad you got it all wired up. As far as ABS access I couldn’t find any successful codes. The only other suggestion would be to make sure your hood is open. I know a few of the modules need that when coding via VCDS. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> OK plug pins arrived for the switch today so I finished up the wiring. I have a problem with the coding though where it won’t save 1 of the adaptations, it shows as successful and I have tried all the security codes but if I come out and go back in the change isn’t saved any ideas
> 
> View attachment 168358


This because the security code is wrong

Which adaptation you are trying?

Start the codes in the bottom 

Once it does not promote you for the code again it means you selected the correct one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

I put a screenshot but that’s on page 2 now, I followed your list in order but this one won’t save. I tried all the codes, what state was you car when you did it. Ignition off or on and engine running maybe?

It is to activate the main function AUTO HOLD functionality


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> I put a screenshot but that’s on page 2 now, I followed your list in order but this one won’t save. I tried all the codes, what state was you car when you did it. Ignition off or on and engine running maybe?
> 
> It is to activate the main function AUTO HOLD functionality
> 
> View attachment 168395


Yup
This is the main one

Switch on
Engine not running 

Even if engine running it will work however the can has to be not moving 

While moving it will not accept

Will try to get you the code that worked for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

My current coding and adaptation for module 3


OBDeleven vehicle history log
Date: 2022-03-19 16:32:37

VIN: WVGHG2CA9KC623998
Car: Noury 
Year: 2019
Body type: UNKNOWN
Engine: CDVC kW ( hp) l
Mileage: 40865 km

---------------------------------------------------------------

03 Brakes
System description: ESC
Software number: 5Q0614517EF
Software version: 0107
Hardware number: 5Q0614517BP
Hardware version: H35
Serial number: 52059000000214
Backup name: 
Long coding
44FC6B8D80221A6FC7800709A2CB6922D60158E3E04596B738435078D28A4A0B004023641C12141A1D8DDB45506CC8CF
Adaptations
Tire pressure monitoring display 
Warning thresholds, tire pressure monitoring system
2

Roller test bench mode 
---
Manual activation, possible

Running manufacturer number 
Status
activated

Engine drag torque control 
---
activated

Activating and deactivating all development messages 
---
0

OFFROAD 
Offroad portion electronic differential lock
0

Brake system vacuum pump 
Offset
5

Hydraulic brake booster 
Offset
8

Brake prefill 
Brake prefill
activated

Braking torque boost for distance regulation 
Braking torque boost for distance regulation
3

Brake booster 
Brake booster
4

Hydraulic brake assistant 
Hydraulic brake assistant
normal

Electronic Stability Program 
Speed-dependent activation
Not activated

Brake disk drying 
Brake disk drying
medium

Hill-start assistant 
Hill-start assistant
early

Straight ahead brake stabilization 
Straight ahead brake stabilization
activated

Brake pedal evaluation 
Brake pedal evaluation
activated

Seat belt buckle scan 
Seat belt buckle scan
Not activated

Dynamic starting assist 
Dynamic starting assist
early

Driver door status 
Driver door status
Not activated

Automatic application during engine stalling 
Automatic application during engine stalling
activated

AUTO HOLD functionality 
AUTO HOLD functionality
Not activated

AUTO HOLD increase threshold, reduced tensioning force 
AUTO HOLD increase threshold, reduced tensioning force
0 %

AUTO HOLD increase threshold, full tensioning force 
 AUTO HOLD increase threshold, full tensioning force
10 %

Monitoring of functional lights 
Indicator light in the button for electromech. parking brake
7
Indicator light in AUTO HOLD button
0

Vehicle and trailer stabilization 
Trailer information evaluation
Not activated

Roller test bench mode, functional 
---
Not activated

AUTO HOLD slippage recognition 
AUTO HOLD slippage recognition
activated

Overboost in brake system 
Overboost in brake system
activated

Electromechanical parking brake 
Driver presence recognition via brake pedal
Not activated

AUTO HOLD functional status 
Personalized settings
Always active

Tire pressure monitoring display, tire selection 
Tire pressure monitoring display, tire selection
2

Developer_Function_3 
Developer Function 3
Not activated

ABS in lower speed range 
ABS in lower speed range
activated

Thresholds for brake performance 
Thresholds for brake performance
activated

XCP calibration protocol 
XCP calibration protocol
Not activated

Monitoring infotainment control unit 
---
Not activated

Developer_Function_100 
Monitoring VIN
activated

Developer_Function_101 
Anti-slip regulation (ASR)
activated

Developer_Function_102 
ASR and ESP function deactivation
activated

Plausibility check 
Reverse gear
activated
Neutral gear sensor
activated
Clutch movement
activated

Developer_Function_110 
AutoHold minimum pressure threshold
4

Expanded electronic differential lock 
Electronic Differential Lock
Standard

Production mode 
---
not active

Electromechanical parking brake, emergency braking 
Electromechanical parking brake, emergency braking
activated

Developer_Function_5 
Developer Function 5
Not activated

dimming_characteristic_1 
X1
0
Y1
6
X2
10
Y2
6
X3
50
Y3
8
X4
100
Y4
12
X5
220
Y5
80
X6
253
Y6
100

dimming_characteristic_2 
X1
0
Y1
6
X2
10
Y2
6
X3
50
Y3
8
X4
100
Y4
12
X5
220
Y5
80
X6
253
Y6
100

Dimming 
dimming
activated

Deactivate production mode 
---
Deactivating

Developer_Function_121 
Tyre pressure control monitoring tour mode
Not activated

Electromechanical parking brake, delay level 
Electromechanical parking brake, delay level
6

Rough road optimization 
---
activated

Brake pre-filling 
---
not completed successfully


Mileage: 40865 km
Date: 2022-03-19 16:29:54


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> I put a screenshot but that’s on page 2 now, I followed your list in order but this one won’t save. I tried all the codes, what state was you car when you did it. Ignition off or on and engine running maybe?
> 
> It is to activate the main function AUTO HOLD functionality
> 
> View attachment 168395


24990


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Success !!!
@mnoury your security code worked, I was able to write the adaptation. The button works as does the light. The feature is very smooth !


----------



## mnoury (Aug 12, 2016)

mattcony said:


> Success !!!
> @mnoury your security code worked, I was able to write the adaptation. The button works as does the light. The feature is very smooth !
> 
> View attachment 168548


Congrats 

I am happy for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

This is great news! I added this feature to my Allroad and the process was almost identical. We ordered a new Atlas today and this is one of the few features I was going to miss. Very handy at stop lights and drive thrus.

Thank you for being the guinea pig on this one!


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Put a few miles on it this morning and so far all is good no warning or check lights, here are my install pics for a quick overview;

Materials;
Tessa 51036 exterior engine bay loom
Approx. 18-19ft of 22AWG cable Yellow & White
1ft of 22AWG cable Red
x2 Pins for the ABS Pump
x3 Pins for the Switch Plug










Started at the ABS pump side and pulled it thought the firewall conduit into the scuttle panel which allowed me to run it over to the drivers side and back out behind the battery, I used a yellow pull wire and a fiberglass rod to poke my way though then used that wire to pull my made harness thought;


















Re entry back into the engine bay and down to the drivers foot area,










I used the small spare grommet in the main engine harness to entre into the cab;










And again used a rod to pull the harness though;










With the harness laid I then went back to the ABS pump and crimped on the pins, the ABS pump has an additional safety latch you have to release 1st;










With this pushed in you can then remove the brown plastic blanking pins,


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

All reassembled and tied up;




















The the cable in the drivers foot area I ran it up and over the top of the steering column, sorry no pic on this one. You have to lay on your back but you can run it up and pull it though an existing cable run to keep it secure. Harness ran back now following the OEM run and along the center console.










Finally the switch plug;

Secondary lock on this also




















Power for the new switch for pin11 (red/black) can be taken from the starter button harness. Using the same red/black wire for the instrument panel wiring harness. I unwound the tape and soldered it at the base of the harness the re loomed it so there is nothing to see.


----------



## Atxguy (9 mo ago)

I just purchased an atlas - would this void the warranty on my car. I exchanged my x3 and this is the only feature I am missing right now. Anybody in Austin TX area to help with this?


----------



## mattcony (Apr 25, 2006)

Atxguy said:


> I just purchased an atlas - would this void the warranty on my car. I exchanged my x3 and this is the only feature I am missing right now. Anybody in Austin TX area to help with this?


Technically yes they could refuse warranty around ABS and associated modules but I think the chances of it ever being spotted are minimal in my case as I went to the extremes to match existing wiring and and cable runs so really there is nothing to see visually other than a different switch. So many other models have auto hold the average joe will just assume its factory. If your wiring is a mess and can be identified from 50,000ft then sure the risk is all on you 100%.

Always a very subjective question, but after a few months now I really love the new feature and would do it all over !


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

great find and write up...always use this feature on my genesis and wished it was available on the atlas. its a shame its not included even on the selp. i may take it up one of these days to get this done.


----------

